# Gnome Automounting stopped working

## Se7enLC

Usually when I update and something breaks, it is very easy to find in the forums, because it breaks for everyone in the same way. This one I can't seem to find a definitive solution - perhaps I am just missing it.

One two separate systems (amd64), I updated a large number of packages, including Gnome. I see things like SD cards, thumbdrives, and iPods showing up under computer:/// in Nautilus, but trying to mount them gives me no result at all. No error, but no mounted drive, either.

I tried going into the policy editor, but it was already listed as allowing active console to mount removable drives.

I'm assuming something must have recently changed and I just missed the readme on what modification needs to be done to fix it. Thanks for any help.

----------

## Jimmy Jazz

 *Se7enLC wrote:*   

>  I updated a large number of packages, including Gnome. I see things like SD cards, thumbdrives, and iPods showing up under computer:/// in Nautilus, but trying to mount them gives me no result at all. No error, but no mounted drive, either.
> 
> 

 

I had a lot of try and fail before the whole thing begins to work again. Probably because I tried in the meantime to avoid esound and glitz packages to be installed and migrated to openssl-1.0.0.

Take care. It could even spoil your day ... as well your gentoo installation.

In a random order, I tried w/ improvisation to

```

loop:

/etc/init.d/hald stop

rc-update del hal

emerge -C hal

emerge -C =gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.24.1

emerge -C sys-apps/dmidecode app-misc/hal-info gnome-mount

masked sys-apps/hal in package.mask

unmasked =sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1 =sys-apps/udisks-1.0.0 =sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1

about everything that is gnome 2.30 related is present in my package.keyword

lafilefixer --justfixit

get rid of hal with USE="-hal udev" emerge -uDvabN @world

renamed sys-apps/devicekit-disks package to sys-apps/udisks if not in portage overlay (not sure) because gnome-extra/sensors-applet-2.2.5 and sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility-2.30.1 need it

In that case make an ebuild for =sys-apps/udisks-1.0.0

emerge -a1vb gvfs 

udevadm control --reload-rule

more tests: udisks --dump; udisks --mount /dev/sdx2; udisks --umount /dev/sdx2; udisks --dump

revdep-rebuild -pi

emerge --depclean -p

emerge -uDvabN @world again

udevadm control --reload-rule

if no drives in nautilus goto loop else satisfaction

```

Anyway, I still need a lot of answers  :Wink: 

Little mix-up here. Don't use gnome-mount at all but remerge gvfs again at the end of the process. Also, check twice if gnome doesn't launch something 'hal' related when you log in. That's the reason why the 'disk' icons didn't appear on my gnome desktop.

Last but not least, emerge -a1vb $(for i in $(equery l '*' | grep gnome); do echo -n " =$i"; done )

----------

